# Apache 700 dimmer lights not working



## jimmurray (Jan 7, 2006)

weren't working on our latest trip but no other lights seem to be affected. Likely to be a switch, fuse or bulbs problem?

Jim


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Jim

The switch has been a recurring fault on some motorhomes, look around in the Auto Trail stored info you will find what you are looking for, also someone repaired theirs.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Jim i would suspect that the dimmer module has failed, if you would send me a PM i will try to get a replacement sorted for you.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## jimmurray (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, pm sent


----------

